# Is there a good income tax calculator for the self-employed?



## Brendan Burgess (2 Oct 2012)

taxcalc.eu gives me the tax calculations for PAYE workers. 

[broken link removed]gives one for the self-employed but it doesn't break down the different elements and it complicates it with properties and stuff.

Is there a better one out there? 

I can't figure out the Irish Times one at all.

Brendan


----------



## deadlyduck (2 Oct 2012)

For a 'company director on a salary' you could try my Excel spreadsheet - downloadable at  (best is the Excel 2007 version). Ensure that the employment status is set to 'Company Director'- you can make other settings using the 'Optional information' link.

However, if it's one that handles trading and rental income type of income then I don't know of one out there that will do that.


----------



## Gervan (2 Oct 2012)

Surely the simplest thing is to download Revenue's off-line Form 11. It covers all income types, just put in what is applicable to each sole trader.


----------

